# Ohio visit / Weekend float



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings gentlemen!

I am currently back in the beautiful heartland of America, and am looking for any interested parties in a 2day float w/ some camping this sat/sun (July12/13), or two separate floats each day, or heck even just a float. Ideally Darby if possible just because I've missed it more than just about anything else in central Ohio, but am totally open to other thoughts as well. 

As great as it is flying Southwest, they wouldn't let me bring my kayak on the plane, so I would need to rent/borrow a craft. I was able to smuggle on a rod, tackle, and camping gear however, so besides the craft and necessary tools to guide it, I'm covered. I can help w/ the shuttle as well, but wouldn't be able to put any boats on gma's car she was so kind to led me. 

I'll check back here late this evening/early tomorrow morning, give the locals a few hrs to discuss any possibilities of being involved. Hope it works out, would be great to see the crew. 

I'm off to chuck some blades in this chocolate milk. As usual, don't even care if I get skunked so long as the river is there .

Cheers!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I believe I'm in. I "think" we can do the overnighter, but have to check some details.
Head over to Daddy Dave Rhodes' house Friday evening for drinking and planning. 
Be nice to see you.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I was hoping you would be! Shoot me a text let me know what I can do to help out. I have plans Friday evening & won't be able to make it to the weekly seance unfortunately. Hope to see some of the other guys on the water perhaps. 

Was at Darb yesterday; chocolate. I also noticed ivy is REALLY prevalent this year. Heat and rain. En route during my usual exploring I turned back after remembering precious hot/humid summers fending off the itchy stuff. 

Popped an unofficial fish ohio sauger (and1 little smallie) on our local river early monday morning bubba. Looking forward to a few more.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You're back! 

Daughter has softball tourney in Lancaster this weekend, so sadly I'm out, might be going local flow Friday with Neil though

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, Ryan, we've got a five-mile appetizer float for you Friday morning on the south side. It's not what you think. Northern1 has contacted the Cbus stream nazis to do some super secret prefishing for the BKFT Columbus Rumble on the River tournament next weekend . There are treacherous access points and uncharted waters involved. 

I think Daddy Dave is in too. Will Bubba play hooky? This is turning from a scouting expedition into an all-out party!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You need to know the secret handshake and dance moves to join, it's surprising how good a dancer Neil is, must be all that pole experience

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I just need to clarify that we are not actually Nazis: it's just that on some thread posting stream specifics, another OGF member referred to us as such.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Rybo, you can use my coosa or predator MX Friday , and or use it this weekend even if I'm not there, Andy will get it back to me

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Definitely interested in the Fri morn float. Any approximation when I would be able to be back in Grandview? I have plans at 3:30ish. 

Bubba, if you're able to go Fri, maybe we just do a single day float on Saturday. ? I'm not hellbent on using this camping gear, particularly if I'm able to split a couple days and see all the members of the dream team (as I call you all)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bummer, I'll be at the Outer Banks (not actually a bummer, but I won't be around for this).


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me know if you want to borrow a yak rybo, you'd like either of them

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We planned it that way Kyle, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Well this just might be a party now...LimaEyeCatcher is now in as well and we'll be coming down together. I'm also thinking about staying somewhere in C-bus Friday night and floating Saturday as well on a different stretch.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I may be able to play hookey tomorrow. It would kill me to know you knuckleheads were out there struggling to figure out the fish all day long...
And yeah, Rybo, separate floats, no camping, probably works best for me too.
See you tomorrow....and Saturday.
Stucky has a kayak covered for you. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

There goes the neighborhood

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wish the big river was fishable, would be great with this many guys going, doubt we'll get on it until August

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Eight am meet at put in, call text or pm me if you need directions, we will unload then position my truck and daddy s truck at the take out and maybe one other car

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> There goes the neighborhood
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Indeed, as I am an actual Nazi. Not in the traditional sense, but in a more specific sense. I just hate bow-legged, fast talking, pool playing East siders.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I resemble that remark!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Also, have a once used paddle for sale, great condition

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I give you ten bones and a Slim Jim for the paddle. 
And call me so I know where we're paddling. Or better yet have one of the cooler guys call me...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Call me Andy, don't have the new number, can't figure which one you called me the other day

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind offer Stucky, I don't have a rack on the car to transport boats otherwise you know I'd take you up on that Coosa. Although, I'd be nervous that they inherently go too fast, haha!

What time do you imagine being back to Columbus on Friday? Obv just an approximation. Got a friend only avail friday later afternoon for a visit.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't worry about the boat, Andy will transport it for you and get it back to me we already talked about it. We also talked about starting earlier, like to meet at seven, gives a few of us time to get back earlier, and we had a few ideas of better stretches of the same river, Andy mapping a few out now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rybo,
Stucky will bring/paddle/vest a boat for you. I'll haul it around.
Whatever float we do will be around 5 miles. So we should easily be done by 3ish. And we can put your vehicle at the take out if you have to boogie.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Andy, if you've got your pick of yaks for tomorrow, I wouldn't mind taking a few strokes on a Cruise 10.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Okey Dokey.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Andy-can you text me where the put in is or pm me the details I'm headed to my parents house tonight and may be back in time for tomorrow mornings float. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just did it.
And I have a Cruise 10 on my truck right now.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like Lima guys are out.
Leaving:

Me
Stream
Daddy Dave
Stucky
Rybo
Bret (CBus Kayak)
FishWendel(?)
Pasta(?)

That's an old school motley crew if I ever saw one...


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Bummed we'll miss eachother critter, but at least we'll all be floating. Thanks for working this in all, look forward to seeing the crew and meeting some new river rats.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The Limafia is back in.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> The Limafia is back in.


One of them is the newest member of the Buckeye Swim Team, by the way. Went in reaching a tad too far for a stuck bait.
Somebody bring a sticker...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

How about a fifth of crown ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> The Limafia is back in.


Limafia..nicely put.

But, we're from Wapakoneta. Try to figure that one out! lol


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Had a great time, nice meeting the new people. Sorry I had to leave so fast, my daughter was stranded at school after practice and me and Neil hustled out to get my truck. The fishing was rough again, what a strange year. Northern, remind me to send you the access points for your tourney, good luck!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Stucky, we know you had to go hustle some suckers at the pool hall, so just make sure you bring your winnings on tomorrow's float and most total inches gets half and we'll be good. Nice floating with the C-bus mafia today!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well last night went well, won the tourney,$400 bucks, and I'm not sharing. Beat my buddy who's a pro player, top thirty in the world, great night, but late, got home around three a.m., in Lancaster by six. Let me know how the fishing going, wish I was there, northern I'll pm the info later today or tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is this just a group of river fishing friends? Sounds fib


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Well today was not the greatest fishing, but a great time. Bubba thanks for putting up with us Lima guys for two days straight! Best time of the day was Larry's 210 degree turn and belly flop off the Coosa and into the drink. Then again...and again. Inspiring. I think Neil might have the video on that one maybe Rybo does though? Either way, I hope you guys post the Coosa tricks today. Rybo, looking forward to your writeup!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, Larry can be entertaining when the fishing is slow, lol. I have a few videos of bad coosa tricks, and Larry jumping off something. I cooked in the sun watching softball, sounds like I didn't miss much in the way of fish. Northern, you like the river?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The fishing was beyond tough both days. I got a picture of Stuck with his new cooler..."Best cooler ever," he says:







[/URL]

When the fishing is slow, the boys have to find other ways to entertain themselves:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yad7y0plxNg&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Now that's a Coosa 360!...hey Stucky loved the river. I can't wait to come back down when they're hitting. That place is beautiful.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Shocking the picture you have of Stucky is of his back #ifyournot1styourlast


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like this video is working now. I guess I didn't get Aaron's 360, but even though he pulled it off it wasn't as entertaining as Larry's. Later on, Larry came to the realization that he couldn't do the 360 on dry land, let alone in a kayak. You should see him dunk a basketball, though. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f0kd43ERWM&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishwendel2 said:


> Shocking the picture you have of Stucky is of his back #ifyournot1styourlast
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds about right.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Rybo, you didn't happen to get the 360 or backflip did you? I wanted to see those!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Northern1, I've got the (dry) 360 vid, I'll be sure to post it, just need to get back to Texas so I can upload it. I stuck around the take-out till about 10:45 shooting photos as well. Hope to have some of it up on the site (fullsizepiece.com) before we head to Colorado. 

Thanks again Stucky for the loaner(s), really liked the coosa. Bubba thanks for shuttling and all the assistance getting on the water. Neil, larry, aaron, jim, Brett, DD, pasta, wendel, tuck, coop, it was a pleasure!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Shocking the picture you have of Stucky is of his back #ifyournot1styourlast
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is a guy who knows whats up.
Shame I missed this trip.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry for the late post but my schedule has changed a little and OGF is blocked on the main computer I use. Wanted to say thanks to all the Cbus guys who made this one of the best weekends on the river. My wife is still talking about Saturdays trip. You guys have a great group there


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

It was great getting an opportunity to float together Lima and Northern! I'm still working on getting Northerns 360 video off of my phone and onto the forums. (Northern if you want to pm me an email address I can send it to you as well.)

I've also finished up the article I had mentioned, regarding paddling & fishing rivers. I hope to create a bit more content regarding rivers/fishing in the future. It can be found here www.fullsizepiece.com , along with some other photographs/stories.

Can't wait to get back to Ohio again...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure we were all as happy to meet you guys. Please return the favor and invite us over your way when the fishing sucks!  I'm sure we would all like a tour of your treacherous access points.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> I'm sure we were all as happy to meet you guys. Please return the favor and invite us over your way when the fishing sucks!  I'm sure we would all like a tour of your treacherous access points.


You let me know, and i'll take you down my favorite stretch of river any day!....in the summer


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, we need to venture a little West next weekend or sometime soon. We almost never get over on the Mad, or GMR, or Stillwater. Those would all be fairly equidistant for most of us.
Let's get it together.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Those all sound good to me. We'll set it up thru FB and then post times etc...Bubba, are you thinking about the New River event coming up on the 23rd?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yupper. I'm trying to schedule it so I can take my son. Not a definite yet, but a probable.


----------

